# Counterfeit €20, correct procedure?



## johnl68 (23 Jul 2019)

Hi,
I recently found I had a counterfeit €20 when I tried to use it to pay at a self service in a supermarket. One of the managers tested it and told me it was a dud. I brought it to the local bank and the official just took it from me, said I had no comeback, and that was it.
 Both the supermarket staff and bank official were polite, sympathetic, no issue there. However this also happened to me years ago when I was lodging takings and a fake €5 was found, on that occasion I had to make a report in the bank, sign it, and received a receipt.
Anyway just a heads up that there are dodgy €20s around and you lose your money if you don't notice it.

Interestingly, according to the bank at the time, the fake €5 was considered rare as forgers don't bother with small denomination notes.


----------



## Leo (24 Jul 2019)

From here:



> A receipt should be obtained to confirm your submission of the suspect counterfeit as no refund will be given at this time.


----------



## Bronte (24 Jul 2019)

This happened to my OH in America. He got dollars out in advance in an Irish bank and was in an Irish bar in NY and the barman told him the $50 was a dud.  My OH asked how could he get rid of it.  Taxi said the barman.  Which is what he did.


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2019)

johnl68 said:


> Interestingly, according to the bank at the time, the fake €5 was considered rare as forgers don't bother with small denomination notes.


You might have got a few bob for it...


----------

